# Pet Photographer - Cheshire and surrounding areas



## Northernplan (May 19, 2012)

We are pet portrait photographers based in cheshire. We work by coming to you. We have just started offering a "First Year" package which includes 6 photo shoots to capture the changes your pet goes through during its first year from puppy to fully grown dog. Please feel free to give us your ideas.

Here is one of our speciality images.









Check out our site to see some of our pictures and what we offer. Northernplan.com | Horse and Dog Portraits with a difference


----------

